# Hobie revo 13 vs Hobie outback



## Donnie24

I plan on upgrading to hobie pretty soon an cant decide to choose between the revo or the outback. The thing i like about the outback is the side trays on both sides. One thing ive herd about the outback is that its slow, i know the revo would be faster but how much, an would it make that big of difference? I know the pro angler would be the best way to go but i dont have all that money to spend at the moment! What would you reccomend?


----------



## JD7.62

What kind of fishing are you going to be doing?

The Revo isnt THAT much faster. If say we were both going to a spot two miles away and we peddled stroke for stroke, you may get there 5 minutes before I did if you were in a revo and I was in an outback.

If I only had one kayak I would choose the outback. Ive owned a Hobie Sport, three outbacks, a revo 13 and a pro angler 14 abd currently have the PA and two outbacks.

The outbacks are for my clients and the PA is mine, however, Im thinking about adding another revo to the fleet for those days that I want to easily get out there for a quickie, the PA isnt all that great for that!

Choose the Outback unless your going to be trolling 10-15 miles a day as your typical fishing trip.


----------



## Donnie24

I plan on fishing a couple miles offshore probley no more then 10miles after ive been out a couple times an had some experience. I plan to do some trolling but like i said i most likely wont be going more then 10 miles offshore!


----------



## MrPhoShiz

your gonna want the space. outback all the way.


----------



## The Pitt

Test both. Choose for yourself.


----------



## fishheadspin

i will say this...i own a outback. it is plenty fast enough. i if you plan on going in the gulf you will want to added stability and space..i have no problem staying with the guys i fish with that paddle so it is not like it is super slow.


----------



## D3cept1on

come out to Keysailing (850)932-5520) on Pensacola beach and demo them. we have them out there for demo


----------



## Bo Keifus

I definitely say go try them both at Key Sailing. I have a Revo and love the speed, weight and turning of it but I've been considering switching to an outback. The stability and extra storage space is nice. You're gonna want the turbo fins and sailing rudder for sure too


----------



## Rolexx

I had a revo for 2 weeks and sold it. No room for gear. I bought an outback a year ago and a pa12 a few months ago and the outback is still my favorite for offshore. Outback all the way


----------



## cnote

I've had a Revo for several years. It has served me well. However, if I were starting from scratch, I'd go with the Outback or PA. The Revo may be fast, but speed is overrated in my book. The front hatch is a stretch to access. The little hatch in the middle can only store so much. The back hatch is all but pointless. I only use for when I need to repair something. They yak seems to have a number of doo-dads and gizmos that catch line and just get in the way (some of which I admit I installed). And I don't care how careful you are, you will get a wet behind in anything but the flattest conditions. Personally, I'm saving up for a PA.


----------



## markbxr400

I have an 11' Revo and an Outback. With the ST Turbo fins, I can't tell a noticeable difference in relaxed cruising speed between the two. Outback is plenty fast with the Turbos. Outback is generally drier, and has more storage. I can stand in the Outback, but not the Revo. If I could only have one - Outback.

Mark


----------

